# Honda Pioneer 1000 - Any feedback



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

I am "this close" to pulling the trigger on a Honda Pioneer 1000 (3 person not 5). I narrowed it to this because it is rated as very quiet and my pops might get to a point where he wants a ride to a blind. As it sits today he only hunts two of our 10 blinds because he doesn't want to walk too far to hunt. I believe, from what I have read, the Honda Pioneer is the quietest machine by a long shot.

I have considered a battery only, but just can't get myself there. The first time I drive it in the mud and it gets stuck, or powers down because I have 500 pounds of lime in the bed, I would be very regretful. I wanted a bad boy hybrid, but couldn't get past all of the bad reviews which ultimately resulted in the model being buried by Bad Boy (Textron).

I am sure there are other features but it seems after reading /watching over a dozen reviews it is ranked right up there with others and so therefore I am letting noise drive this a bit. 

Any positive or negative feedback on the Honda Pioneer 1000?


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

My FIL bought one last week. It shocked me at how quiet it was. I was standing on the ice less than 50 yards from shore and did not hear him come down the trail and park at the lake. He has ALS and could no longer turn his fourwheeler in the snow so the EPS is a nice feature. I think his only complaint is that the pedal sits at an awkward angle for him. He plows with it and it moves snow well. 

My only complaint is that it is much wider than my dads Rhino but so is every other SxS out today. Just something to consider before you find it won't fit down your trails, you don't have a trailer, etc.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

I looked at them hard last year before buying my Kawasaki Teryx4. I like the Pioneer's powertrain, but read some complaints from heat coming from under the seat. I went with the Kawasaki for a couple of reasons. I needed at least 4 seats and those seats in the bed of the Pioneer are hard to get in and out of and they are not very comfortable. Also, my Kawasaki came with a 3 year warranty.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

I just bought a 700 4 seater last week and cannot be happier. I got the deluxe version with power steering, and ability to manually shift. The 1000 was just too big, and i have no need to go 70 mph.


----------



## Luckymike (Dec 1, 2010)

I have the 500 and love it.go the Honda sidexside forum and you can get all kinds of info on the pioneers.the seat heat is an easy fix


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

Got a great price on a leftover 2017 model back in December. Bought the 1000 5-seater deluxe. Haven't put a ton of miles on it yet, but so far we love it! The only 2 complaints I heard while researching are the heat issue and a clutch issue. Both have been addressed by Honda on the 2018 models, and dealers have kits to upgrade both issues on 16's and 17's.

I too had it narrowed down to the Pioneer 1000 and the Kawasaki Teryx4. But once I drove both it was a fairly easy call. The Honda was just so much smoother and quieter than the Teryx. However, like MossyHorns said the back seats on the Teryx are much nicer. I wouldn't want to do much riding with adults in the back of the Pioneer. However, most all of my riding will be with kids in the back so no issue for me. I also like having the seats fold down and having a nice large bed for cargo. 

So far, so good - but still not even broke in yet!


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

Hookineyezz said:


> I just bought a 700 4 seater last week and cannot be happier. I got the deluxe version with power steering, and ability to manually shift. The 1000 was just too big, and i have no need to go 70 mph.


Yo, I have the need for speed!! Thinkin on selling my CanAm 800 XTP for a 1000!! See ya on the ice next year bud. tightlinesyall


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

ICEGUY said:


> Yo, I have the need for speed!! Thinkin on selling my CanAm 800 XTP for a 1000!! See ya on the ice next year bud. tightlinesyall


Thats why they call you crazy steve!


----------

